# common riding/ride outs/turnout parades Scotland



## handbagsandhay (11 May 2018)

Hey, looking for some help!

I have done Lauder common Riding and am considering some others this year.  I know some of the common rides - though there are some I wouldn't do.  I don't have my own horse so I hire, so I prefer something a bit more "civilised" where possible!

I wondered if anyone knows of any slower/shorter rides they can recommend - turnout parades, that kind of thing.  I will be doing Lauder again and do enjoy the good gallops and the atmosphere but think I would like to do a bit more this year if possible.

Any recommendations of any type of ride outs that are a bit more "civilised" for want of a better word for taking a hired (and therefore unknown) horse would be much appreciated!


----------



## Lintel (11 May 2018)

There is the Laminers ride out in Lanark - reasonably civil on comparison to others


----------



## Calrina (4 June 2018)

The general rule is avoid the big towns. Musselburgh is fast but civilised as they split people up into little groups.


----------

